# What do you guys think of Iranian President Ahmadinejad?



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

The most controversial person in the world just after lady gaga. What do you guys think of him?
Here are some videos on his interviews

YouTube - the KING AHMADINEJAD interview

YouTube - Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad: Osama Bin Laden Is in Washington, D.C.

YouTube - No gays in Iran, says Ahmadinejad


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Short answer: he's for the fucking birds. He embodies much of the delusions of grandeur that I feel regrettably characterise much of Middle Eastern politics.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

The Iranian people deserved Mousavi.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Also also, corrupt as the day is long.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I think he is very anti-semetic and a Psychopath.....Someone should take him out....


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I think he is a psychopath. In fact some say that psychopathy is quite common among people in power all over the world, be they heads of state, presidents or religious leaders. And sometimes even managers.


----------



## TMcGraw (Sep 7, 2010)

We could just mind our own business...


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

This thread will be pretty boring if nobody's defending him. Well, I'm rather neutral on him. I disagree on his denial of the holocaust (Shown in Video 1) but I do love the way he answers the press. Using questions to make people think (See Video 2).

He's has many similarities with George Bush such as
- Squishy Eyes
- Looks almost the same
- And can't speak English :crazy:


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Just like all politicians I have seen so far. Just pathetic.


----------

